# axel is great command-line download accelerator



## rharder (Sep 12, 2002)

OK so axel isn't a new app, but I just found it and love it. I'm not keen on those heavyweight download accelerators with windows everywhere, but I love axel because it's a nice, subtle command line accelerator that will open multiple streams and even download from multiple mirrors (don't know how it finds 'em).

For instance with my cable modem I could download open office at 80K/sec with curl or 120K/sec with axel with one mirror or 150K/sec telling it to look for multiple mirrors.

Just thought y'all might like to know about it, if you didn't already.

You can install it with Fink, which I find quite useful too.

Hmm. If I make an alias of curl to use axel instead, could I speed my Fink downloads?

-Rob


----------



## dani++ (Sep 13, 2002)

Yeah, 'axel' is a great app. A must, a real bandwith hogger =)


The suggestion you offer is nice, you could mail the fink maintainers, or better, chat to them on the #fink channel on IRC (the server addr is on the fink page, I think).


dani++


----------

